# My baby.. My little love..



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Tink was put to sleep today... I am hurt beyond words. She was two years old and so happy and healthy it feels so very wrong. In my heart I know that the reason we did it is right, but I doubt I will ever convince myself of it.
She has severe dog aggression and attacked out little pom mix today.. She injured her badly... She and out GSD have also have several vicious fights.. With our house set up permanent separation is not an option. 
Already I've caught myself thinking she is next to me, or being paranoid about the doors before realizing there is no reason.
We can't risk adopting her out, she would make a lovely fighter, and we are liable. 








I'm so sorry, sweetheart, we failed you miserably.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

RIP Tink. You knew her best and if you thought it was the only option then I know that what you did was right.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

Oh gosh I am so sorry about this. So sorry......


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I am so very sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

Rest peacefully Tink.
You didn't fail her, take comfort in the fact that she could have ended up somewhere else, where the days of her life could have ended with her actually in the fight ring or worse. My sympathy to you and Tinks family.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

Im so sorry, RIP Tink.


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

So sorry to hear about your tough decision and loss of Tink. My family made the same tough decision years ago about our beagle that was a biter so I know a little bit of how you feel. You have my sympathy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I am so sorry that you had to let Tink go - it sounds like a terrible situation, and however hurtful this decision, it was the most responsible one...Your girl was loved and her issues were not your doing...

my sympathies to you

Lee


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I am so sorry. It must have been an agonizing decision to make. She was a beautiful girl...


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Tinkerbell.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

what a beautiful girl. sometimes doing the right thing is so incredibly painful. take good care...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I am so sorry for your loss. Tink was so well-loved, and she knew it. You had a painful choice to make, but you did what you could for her. Tink was so lucky to have had you on her side. RIP sweet dear Tink.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I'm very sorry!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

She was a very pretty girl and you had to make a difficult decision for the sake of all your dogs. She is in your loving memory and she is much happier there. I am very sorry you had to make this decision even though it was the right one.

RIP Tinkerbell.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I'm really sorry about Tink. What an awful decision to have to make. Rest in peace, little Tink.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

Please don't think that you failed her. You certainly did not. Try as we might, there are some problems that cannot be fixed. No doubt you saved her from a fate far worse, ending up in a fight ring. 

I admire you for the fact that you tried. I also know the agony of having to euthanize a dog that cannot be responsibly adopted. Please know that you are in my thoughts. 

Keep up the good fight and draw strength from your saves. 

Peace,

Lea


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

Thank you everyone... It is starting to dawn on me that it was the right thing. She had something wrong.. Bad breeding.. Sparkles was not even doing anything at the time of the attack, Tink rushed into the room and stood over her, when Sparkles went to get into a more defendable stance Tink jumped. My father was there, and actually stuck his hands into Tink's mouth and opened it. Lucky for him she is true to her breed and did not turn on him. Right after any one of these incidents she is immediately back to her normal self, not even stressed over it, like it never happened... That is not usual. I will be branded with Sparkles' screams forever, they were terrible... She needed help and I don't know if she thought she was going to get it with a dog's pack mentality. She is very nearly a senior and she will never go through this again. My 7 year old niece was also there, Tink was her best friend... This really hurt her. 

I am just hoping more than anything that these four are running in meadows together... 
Blue, at under one year, he had to be put down from inbreeding causing him very painful and horrifying seizures. 








Tyson... Spent the first decade of his life lugging around chains and being abused and tormented by neighborhood kids. But he lived out his last couple of years in the arms of a young boy, and teaching a pit pup his manners and how to be dignified. 








Mo, he lived a long life of 16 years and never knew neglect. It was sad when we put him down, but not unduly so, he could barely walk a straight line anymore.








And of course..


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: My baby.. My littllove..*

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.








Peace to you.


----------

